# High Tunnel = Indoor Grow ??



## ynkessuck247 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a question or two, I am a Rhode Island patient and was looking to optimize the possibilities of an indoor grow. I thought about building a small greenhouse using white poly for the glazing material. Kind of like a high tunnel but not as big. Would this be considered an indoor growing environment? Would the plants have to be in separate pots instead of the ground to be legal? Or is it still an outdoor grow? Thank you.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

yankees suck ?

well let me tell you, i have never seen such ugly and stupid people in all my life until I moved to the south, i am stuck here surrounded by idiots and cant wait to get the hell out of here.


DUH. thats the mateing call of a southerner.


DUH, DUH, DUH..


----------



## jedorgeorge (Jun 13, 2013)

I sure hope that high tunnels are considered an inside grow in RI, in the process of building a 65' x 12' wide with 8' at the center.
The frame is basically Johnny's high tunnel raised a foot higher since I am covering with row cover, 85% light transmission and little wind resistance. The row cover gives great privacy, insect protection, very good ventilation and later in October, frost protection plus your plants are protected from wind and rain damage. 12' x 65' may sound large but my partner and I can have 48 female plants legally.....we only have 24 ready for the tunnel this year and that sure seems like plenty to me!


----------

